# Welcome Hard Core Peptides - #1 RC Shop



## Arnold (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello My Iron Brothers,

The first time I visited this board I knew that HardcorePeptides.com NEEDED to be a part of it. 
Prince has been more than a pleasure to work with, and we decided to make IronMagazine our home base.

I understand we are the new kids on the block, and even though we are also the new COOL kids, we still gotta prove ourselves. I get it, so in the spirit of friendship and new business we'd like to offer the members of IronMagazine a 30% off discount on too of our already reasonable prices.

The discount code is IML30, and will be good till the end of the month!

Thanks you, and we look forward to proving ourselves to you!

*30% Coupon Code: IML30*  (expires June 30)

*[url]www.HardcorePeptides.com*[/URL]


----------



## bigant46 (Jul 6, 2013)

Prince,i have a bottle of melanotan 2 and agrilite acetate coming to me from ergopep. HYPATHETICALLY,if i was to use it,how much of each do i use and do i HYPATHETICALLY use it daily


----------



## Wicked69 (Jul 6, 2013)

Looking forward to trying their goodies. Shame I forgot about the 30 off though. Still the price was hard to complain about.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome, Good Selling!!!


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jul 17, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Welcome, Good Selling!!!



Thanks brother.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jul 18, 2013)

blergs. said:


> Welcome



Thanks


----------



## bigstol (Jul 20, 2013)

Welcome, RC Shop!


----------

